# منتدى الطلبه و الطالبات



## ++menooo++ (5 أبريل 2006)

*منتدى الطلبه و الطالبات*

*:36_1_47: :36_1_47: :36_1_47: :36_1_47: *
*بقترح عمل منتدى للطلبه و الطالبات بحيث اذا تمكن شخص من تنزيل كتب كليه الهندسه قسم كمبيوتر لانه يوجد كثير من مهندسيين الكمبيوتر فى المنتدى يبقى يثبت لان المنهج قد اكتمل و اللى عنده عن اى حاجه تانى كمنهج او دراسه لشىء يوضع فى هذا المنتدى و من الممكن تنزيل مناهج الشهادات و مناهج الثانويه العامه و تثبيتها ........... الخ*​*اتمنى لو حد عنده اقتراحات اخرى فى الموضوع ده يبقى يضيفها*
*اتمنى قبول الاقتراح*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

*شكل القتراح وحش*
*انا كنت متاكد*


----------



## pola (8 أبريل 2006)

انا لا اعتقد انة ضرورى يا مينة

لان المواضيع اللى فية ها تكون ثانوية
بمعنى ان لا يوجد حد ها يطلب كل شوية منهج


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*لا انا اقصد انه يكون كمرشد للطلبه *
*و اللى بامكانه ينزل حاجه زى كده يبقى نشكره الف شكر و لما يبقى يكتمل منهج يبقى نثبت الموضوع*
*بالشكل ده هيبقى المنتدى تعليمى بدرجه كبيره و مش مفيد بس دينيا لا و كمان مفيد علميا*
*و عايز اشوف ردك الجديد يا بولا*


----------



## pola (8 أبريل 2006)

طيب بردوة يا مينو
يبقى المنتدى ها يبقى واقف بدون نشاط

علشان اللى ها يطلب منهج
ها يتحط و خلاص سعتها يعنى 
و بعدين مش ها يبقى فى جديد


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

ازاى يا بولا ده هو الجديد و العلم مش بينتهى


----------



## pola (8 أبريل 2006)

انا عارف ان العلم لا ينتهى

انا مؤمن بكدة

بس انت قصدت فى هذا المنتدى 
انة يتم وضع المناهج الدراسية فقط

و هذا بيبقى محدود


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

لا مش قصدى
بس لو قلنا حاجه غير المناهج حيبقى اكيد مكانها المنتدى الثقافى
لكن ده يكون لمنهج مكتمل دبلومه او دكتوره لشخص معين يعنى مكتبه علم كبيره 
اكيد روك هيعجبه الاقتراح


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

*بلاش غش يا مينو, الي يريد ينجح ينح بتعبه مش من براشيم البقية هههههههههه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده مش برشام
ده هيفيد باقى الناس فى حاجالت تانيه 
يعنى انت دارس هندسه كمبيوتر
طيب ليه متدرسش كمان برمجه او تجاره او ... او ...
هو طبعا مش هيبقى معاك شهاده ده هيكون فى سبيل المعرفه و المهتميين بالعلوم
و لتسهيل البحث
و اعتقد ان بالشكل ده المنتدى هيقدم خدمه رائعه


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

*الفكرة حلوة يا مينو, بس صغيرة, يعني يمكن موضوع او اثنين في القسم, فيمكن طرح هذه المواضيع في المنتدى العام و لو في مواضيع كثيرة بالمستقبل بمكن فتح قسم خاص به...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا روك على موضوعك
بس اتمنى نقل المواضيع الى المنتدى الجديد لو زاد عدد المواضيع


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

*أكيد لو المواضيع بهذا الخصوص كثرت يفتح قسم خاص و تنقل المواضيع اليه...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا روك على محبتك الكبيره و تعبك ....*


----------



## pola (9 أبريل 2006)

هو دة اللى اقصدة يا مينو

زى ما قال الزعيم روك


----------



## ++menooo++ (9 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا بولا على مرورك و ردك*
*و انا بقولكم انتظروا منتدى الطلبه و الطالبات اللى هيعمله روك قريب*
*اكيد فهمتم قصدى*


----------



## pola (9 أبريل 2006)

يا مسهل

و انا ان شاء مستعد اساهم فى كتير


----------



## ++menooo++ (9 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى اوى يا بولا على تعبك و مجهودك 
ربنا ىيبارك خدمتك يا بولا و هكون سعيد لو تساعدنى فى تنزيل مواضيع
جديده


----------



## pola (9 أبريل 2006)

اوكية يا مينو

اطلب و يكون عندك


----------



## ++menooo++ (9 أبريل 2006)

اللى تقدر عليه حبيبى
اى مناهج تقدر تجيبها اتمنى انك تنزلها


----------



## +Dream+ (11 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يكون معاكم و يقويكم*


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 أبريل 2006)

شكرا دريم على ردك و مشاركتك


----------

